# 2012 Cruze Ltz 1.4L Turbo



## snipe1614 (Mar 1, 2018)

Helo! Pardon me if this has been asked a million times.

A few weeks back my engine light came on - code for PCV or gas cap. Replaced the gas cap, light went off and then came back on. Was told it would be okay to drive but that I likely needed to replace the PCV purge valve. 

Engine started idling rough, especially after filling up with gas but after a few minutes would smooth back out and no issues. 2 weeks later and here we are. I check my engine because its making alot of noise, the stabili trak light is on and reduced power. My fan also keeps coming on even if the car is only turned on for a moment and turned back off. 

Looking at the engine - the far right spark plug is arcing so 1took that apart, the plastic component under the spring is practically melted, the spring is corroded and there is a bit of oil as though it was spilled during an oil change. The next day I come back, it was parked and not driven and theres now oil on the front of my engine component. from top, leaking down to the bottom however the dip stick shows the oil is still full. (My father changed the oil so this could be that he put too much oil). 

I have checked the PCV in the intake and it is missing the rubber piece so I have ordered the intake to be replaced. I have also ordered a new coil/spark plugs due to the damage of the far right one.

The oil looked as though it may be leaking from the valve cover gasket, so I took all of this apart and the gasket and under the valve cover is all clean. I have ordered a new valve cover as I saw this was a huge issue with the Cruze anyways. I checked all the PCV components that one poster posted on the forum and had no other issues except the intake manifold.

What else do I need to be looking at? Where could this oil be coming from? Why is my fan turning on? Naturally all of this would happen when my car is due for tag/inspection by the 30th of this month. Any insight would be helpful! I will try to post some pictures if necessary. 

I also have less than 60K for miles on the vehicle.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Read this.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html


----------

